# Angeln in Indonesien



## Solid (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Anglerboard !

Ich werd in ein paar Wochen eine mehrwöchige Reise nach Indonesien starten und wuerde ganz gern dort einfach so just for fun mit nem Freund bissal aufs Meer rausfahren und dann dortn einfach ne Angel, die wir dort kaufen wollten, ins Wasser halten... Wenn was beißt geil, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm !

Ich bin der einzige mit einwenig Anglererfahrung, ich hab in Kroatien mal 2-3 Hornhechte mit Restaurantabfaellen gefischt...

So meine Frage: Weiß jemand wo man sich da am Besten Angelrouten kaufen kann ? Mit Zubehör und allem, da wir mim Rucksack unterwegs sind und so kaum Platz haben. 

Auf generelle Tips, welche Fische man wie und wo am Besten faengt, waere ich auch sehr dankbar. Ich will auch keine Blue marlin oder sowas fischen... nur leckere und vorallem essbare Fische, die wir am Abend dann zubereiten wollen


----------



## Solid (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Indonesien*

Wir werden mit dem Rucksack durch Indonesien reisen !
Sprich: Kein festes Ziel !

Aber: Borneo, Sulawesi, Sumatra oder Westpapua werden bereist, außer der Landeinsel Java 

Danke !


----------



## fischforsch (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Indonesien*

Hallo Solid,
es gibt kaum Angelläden in Indonesien, evt. auf Bali oder in Jakarta. Mein Tip: kauf dir hier eine 4 teilige Reiserute oder Tele (je nach Anspruch) und ausreichend Weitwurfköder. Ist billiger und spart Zeit. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme beim Transport im Flugzeug.
Viel Spass!


----------



## fischforsch (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Indonesien*

Sorry, hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte mir ist noch kein Angelzeug im aufgegebenen Gepäck kaputt gegangen. Angelzeug gehört nicht ins Handgepäck!


----------

